# pakiet-9999 i aktualizacja

## radek-s

Witam, 

jest sobie ebuild openrc-9999

co jak rozumiem jest najnowsza wersja pakietu. 

skad jednak system ma wiedziec (przy aktualizacji), czy pod postacia np openrc-9999 nie kryje sie juz nowsza wersja openrc?

----------

## canis_lupus

9999 to zwykle wersja z repozytorium svn - więc licz się z codziennymi kompilacjami. Skąd system wie? Każda inna wersja bedzie miała niższy numer.

----------

## radek-s

architektura x86

z niestabilnej gałęzi postanowiłem zainstalować baselayout,

ze standardowego drzewa portage instaluje mi openrc-9999

piszesz ze kazda inna wersja (ebuilda??) bedzie miala niższy numer...ale masz na mysli tutaj np openrc-9998? 

no i moze spytam...jak zaktualizowac wszystkie ebuildy typu xxx-9999?

wystarczy emerge -uDN world?

----------

## one_and_only

Albo app-portage/update-live-ebuilds w overlayu mpd i arcon, albo app-portage/smart-live-rebuild z sunrise - oba sprawdzają czy wystąpiła jakaś zmiana w źródłach (nie wiem w jaki sposób, może na podstawie distfiles/svn-src?), albo 

```
emerge -va @live-rebuild
```

 - przebuduje wszystko z -9999.

----------

